# Throw out bearing? Long 2460



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Need help in finding a part for my Long 2460.

It’s the bigger of the two bearings behind the clutch assembly.

I believe it’s throw out bearing or one of those. 

I found a part # for the smaller one which I think is 99043. The bigger one behind it I cannot find. 

I’ll post a pic in hopes I can get some help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's several sources for a throw out bearing Long 2460, part # TX990423







Long/Universal 2460 Clutch | TX990423


Long | Universal 2460 Tractor Transmission Release Bearing




www.jensales.com













Clutch Release Throw Out Bearing fits Long 510 2610 2510 2360 460 560 2460 610 TX990423 fits Case 300


Clutch Release Throw Out Bearing for Long Tractor(s) 460, 510, 560, 610, 2360, 2460, 2510, 2610, Case Tractor(s) 300. Replaces Long OEM nos TX990423.




www.tractorpartsasap.com













New Transmission Release Bearing for Long Tractors TX990423


New Transmission Release Bearing for Long Tractors TX990423 We Have The Long Parts Needed With Low Prices




www.griggslawnandtractor.net


----------



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Thank you!!! But I need the one behind that bearing. The part number I have is for the smaller one in front.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Could that be your PTO release bearing?? I would think this bearing should be shielded to keep the dirt out and grease in....









Search results for: 'PTO release bearing' | LongParts.com


We have the best tractor parts for Long tractors, including Long 460, Long 360, Long 610, Long 445, Long 350, and more. We back our parts with a 1-year warranty and unmatched customer service. Save up to 50% off dealer prices!




www.longparts.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd say you really fried that clutch considering the amount of junk in the bell housing which you should clean out at some point. I'd also be taking a hard look at the flywheel for burn and chatter marks. You can probably have it Blanchard ground if it's not at the wear limit.

Far as the bearings go, they both should have a Unified catalog number stamped on them and any bearing supply place like Motion Industries or Detroit Ball can cross those numbers and supply you with the bearings if you have issues finding them.

Good luck.


----------



## jlrod.usmc (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks for the info.

Yes, it’s all getting reworked. Bought it at auction needing an overhaul plus clutch, bearings, and rear seal. All that gunk seems to be from the seal. The clutch was actually good but at its end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

